# Latest Kindle App Issue



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Is anyone else having problems? The latest Kindle App will download, but then fail to install. I've tried about 6 times over the last several days.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Try turning your Fire off then back on to "clear" memory before installing. May or may not help.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

rolandx said:


> Is anyone else having problems? The latest Kindle App will download, but then fail to install. I've tried about 6 times over the last several days.


I thought that was just me.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Try turning your Fire off then back on to "clear" memory before installing. May or may not help.


One of the first things I tried.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

What


rolandx said:


> Is anyone else having problems? The latest Kindle App will download, but then fail to install. I've tried about 6 times over the last several days.


On Fire, Kindle app is a built in component, not a separate app. You cannot install Kindle app (e.g. from .apk).


----------



## hmsnaveen95 (Jan 31, 2018)

Me too got the same issue, Then I turned off my phone and try to install again that time it was worked.


----------

